# Partage de connexion ou 2ème sim?



## Ryan1985 (28 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Suite à un achat récent d'Ipad air 2 je souhaiterais ameliorer mon forfait en augmentant les data notamment.
Certains opérateurs propose le partage de connexion entre mobile et ipad alors que d'autre offre une 2 ème Sim.
Quel est la meilleure solution pour vous en terme de rapidité et fiabilité ?

Je vous remercie


----------



## Oizo (28 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
En terme de rapidité, la deuxième SIM clairement. Devoir entrer dans le partage de connexion de l'iPhone à chaque fois qu'on a besoin de l'avoir sur l'iPad, ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus rapide. Sans compter la batterie de l'iPhone qui se vide beaucoup plus rapidement.


----------



## adixya (28 Mai 2015)

C'est mieux mais possiblement plus coûteux !

Pour l'iPad cellulaire, il a un GPS en plus par rapport à la version wifi. Mais il y a une bande en plastique est plus moche au dos.

Personnellement c'est vrai que c'est pratique la connexion cellulaire mais pas indispensable sauf à être sans wifi dans beaucoup de situations quotidiennes. Je ne m'en sers pas des masses au final.


----------



## Oizo (28 Mai 2015)

Oui tout dépend de l'abonnement, certains proposent la sim supplémentaire sans supplément, d'autres non.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2015)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En terme de rapidité, la deuxième SIM clairement. Devoir entrer dans le partage de connexion de l'iPhone à chaque fois qu'on a besoin de l'avoir sur l'iPad, ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus rapide. Sans compter la batterie de l'iPhone qui se vide beaucoup plus rapidement.



Ce n'est pas plus chiant que de connecter un iBidule à x réseaux wi-fi, surtout une fois la première configuration passée.

Perso, j'utilise le partage de connexion. J'en suis très satisfait.


----------

